# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية >  فيديو من الطبيعة - فريق الكوماندوز

## osha

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
في الطبيعة حين ترى جماعة الاسود بقرة تسير مع ابنها الصغير يتم عمل فرقتين تكلف احدهما بتفريق الام عن العجل والثانية للفتك بالعجل نفسه 
لان البقرة او الثور الناضج يمكنه ان يقاوم الاسد ويتغلب عليه 
ما يحدث في الغالب هو ان الام تفقد الامل في ان تستطيع انقاذ ابنها من فتك الاسود فتظل تراقبه من بعيد في حسرة والم حتى يلفظ انفاسه وتشاهد الاسود تلتهمه والطيور الجارحة تنتظر من بعيد بقايا الجثة
هذا ماشاهدته في قناة الناشيونال جيوجرافيك وديسكفري
لكن هذا الفيديو فريد من نوعه - سبحان الله 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM

----------


## حمادو

سبحان الله يا اوشا عارفه لما شفت الفيديو تخيلت علطول ان حتى الحيوان لا يرضى بالظلم والذل...
بالرغم من انه شئ طبيعي ان الحيوانات تفترس بعضها.
الا ان تكاتف البقر الوحشي امام الاسود الملوك...خلي الاسود تخاف وتجرى منهم 

واكيد الكسبان في النهاية هو الخبيث المنتظر في الظلمة (التمساح في الحالة دي)
اما باقي الاطراف التانية كلهم خسرانين للاسف الشديد سواء الظالم او المظلوم


بس ليا تساؤل بسيط....احنا البشرهانتعلم منهم امتى؟

----------


## حنـــــان

سبحان الله
الفيديو ده في منتهى الجمال
بس بصراحة ماقدرتش أمنع نفسي من مقارنة البقر ب... ولا بلاش ندخل في السياسة!
صعبان عليا العجل بعد كل اللي حصل فيه ده وكل الجروح دي مش متوقعة انه يعيش كتير بعد الحادثة دي مع انه قدر يهرب من الأسود.

شكرا يا أوشا والله على الفيديو الجميل ده... وسبحان الله

----------


## zizoYAzizo

سبحان الله الفديو فعلا اكتر من رائع 
تسلم ايدك عليه يا اوشا 
وعاجبنى وهما بيحرروو الضحيه ولو انها اساسا مبقتش نافعه تمساح على شويه اسود  :: 
وعاجبنى الانطلاقه لما وسعو للجاموس البرى وراح منطلق مطير اسد  :: 
جميل الفديو تسلم ايدك عليه

----------


## osha

> سبحان الله يا اوشا عارفه لما شفت الفيديو تخيلت علطول ان حتى الحيوان لا يرضى بالظلم والذل...
> بالرغم من انه شئ طبيعي ان الحيوانات تفترس بعضها.
> الا ان تكاتف البقر الوحشي امام الاسود الملوك...خلي الاسود تخاف وتجرى منهم 
> 
> واكيد الكسبان في النهاية هو الخبيث المنتظر في الظلمة (التمساح في الحالة دي)
> اما باقي الاطراف التانية كلهم خسرانين للاسف الشديد سواء الظالم او المظلوم
> 
> 
> بس ليا تساؤل بسيط....احنا البشرهانتعلم منهم امتى؟


اهلا بيك يا حمادو 
عارف ان الطبيعة كانت اول معلم للانسان 
اتعلم من الحيوانات والطيور ازاي يقدر يعيش وينجو ويتصرف وبذكائه قدر انه يتفوق ويطور نفسه
بس بتيجي دايما المشكلة لما يحصل ثقة اكتر من اللازم تتقلب لغرور وكل واحد يحس انه يقدر يحمي نفسه من غير تكاتف الاخرين معاه
الاسود الضارية خافت من شوية حيوانات مجترة عشان جماعة 
ممممم
لا اعتقد ان بعض البشر حاليا في حالة تسمح لهم بتعلم اي شئ
شكرا يا حمادو على المرور

----------


## osha

> سبحان الله
> الفيديو ده في منتهى الجمال
> بس بصراحة ماقدرتش أمنع نفسي من مقارنة البقر ب... ولا بلاش ندخل في السياسة!
> صعبان عليا العجل بعد كل اللي حصل فيه ده وكل الجروح دي مش متوقعة انه يعيش كتير بعد الحادثة دي مع انه قدر يهرب من الأسود.
> 
> شكرا يا أوشا والله على الفيديو الجميل ده... وسبحان الله


ايوه صح يا حنان بلاش الكلام في السياسة خلي البيت مفتوح وعمران  :: 
وبعدين يعني ربنا قادر على انه ينجيه ويخليه يعيش زي ما انقذه من بين انياب التماسيح والاسود مع بعض
بلاش تشاؤم
عارفة ان عنيا دمعت لما شفته قايم بيجري رايح لجماعته
شكرا على المرور ياحنان

----------


## osha

> سبحان الله الفديو فعلا اكتر من رائع 
> تسلم ايدك عليه يا اوشا 
> وعاجبنى وهما بيحرروو الضحيه ولو انها اساسا مبقتش نافعه تمساح على شويه اسود 
> وعاجبنى الانطلاقه لما وسعو للجاموس البرى وراح منطلق مطير اسد 
> جميل الفديو تسلم ايدك عليه


تصدق يا زيزو انا ضحكت وشمت في الاسد لما طار لفوق حسيته اتهزأ قوي بصراحة وكرامته اتبهدلت في الهوا  :M (11):  
ان شاء الله حيعيش ويكبر ويروح يضرب باقي الاسود ويفكرهم باليوم دا 
شكرا يا زيزو على مرورك

----------


## أم أحمد

انا بصراحة ما توقعتش خالص انه يطلع صاحي بعد كل ده
بس سيبك انتي يا اوشا
العزوة حلوة برضه
والاسد ده يستاهل كل اللي يجراله
يا فيديوهاتك يا عسل انتي

----------


## osha

> انا بصراحة ما توقعتش خالص انه يطلع صاحي بعد كل ده
> بس سيبك انتي يا اوشا
> العزوة حلوة برضه
> والاسد ده يستاهل كل اللي يجراله
> يا فيديوهاتك يا عسل انتي


سبحان الله يا اسماء رايد له انه يعيش برغم البهدلة دي كلها 
ايوه اناباقول التيران دول فيهم متربيين في الصعيد عندنا ماسابوش تارهم
والاسد كرامته اتبعزقت بصراحة ومش حيعرف يعيش تاني في المكان دا 
شكرا يا زو على المرور

----------


## saladino

*اية دة بقا دة 
اوشا فى قاعتنا ياهلا يامرحبا
ومشاركة افتراس كمان اكبد فى أن

جميلة جدا اللقطة عندى اسطوانة افتراس برضوو رهيبة

شكرا يااوشا وبلاش الغبية دى*

----------


## osha

> *اية دة بقا دة 
> اوشا فى قاعتنا ياهلا يامرحبا
> ومشاركة افتراس كمان اكبد فى أن
> 
> جميلة جدا اللقطة عندى اسطوانة افتراس برضوو رهيبة
> 
> شكرا يااوشا وبلاش الغبية دى*


يالا بقى يا صلادينو ان شاء الله ماحد حوش  :: 
انا اصلي خفت القاعة تكون واخدة مني موقف قلت ابتدي انا بالسلام لما نشوف اخرتها ايه مع القاعة  :M (14):  

وبعدين يعني عندك فيديوعلى اسطوانة 
متشكرين على المعلومة  :M (19):  
فيييييييييييين الفيديو نزله احسنلك وحرصا على العلاقات الوديه ما بيني وبين القاعة  :M:

----------


## ahmed zoro

شكر خاص لاوشا على المجهود الكبير ده شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## قلب مصر

حرام عليكي بجد يا اوشا 
انا قعدت اعيط ونفسي تهدج 
واعصابي باظت خالص
وصعب عليا قوي حالنا يا رشا
قلت بقينا مش قادرين ندافع عن الضعيف مننا ونسيبه يروح من ايدينا
بقى العجول ليها مشاعر وأحاسيس تخليها تقدر تعبر عن حزنها وألمها وغضبها
وتثور وتنجح في ثورتها واحنا اهو قاعدين
على قد ما أ،ا فرحانه بانتصارهم على قد ما انا حزينة على خيبتنا
ياربي 
انا جوايا كلام كتير قوي فجره موضوعك ................
بجد تعبت من الموضوع

----------

